

Why We’re Letting Accelerators Give PBworks Away - chrisyeh
http://blog.pbworks.com/2013/06/19/why-were-letting-accelerators-give-pbworks-away/

======
chrisyeh
I tried to spell out why giving away $2,000/year licenses actually helps us
make money.

